# Dani Box Mini



## Rob Fisher

Will give some feedback on it once I have had time to play! But I have to say the engineering and build is nothing short of perfect! German engineering at it very best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher 
That looks stunning! Love the blue!!!
Awesome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


>



Ag this chop I'd rather wait for your review uncle

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Ag this chop I'd rather wait for your review uncle



It's bloody awesome! Small and comfortable! The menu is confusing as hell but I managed to set it to 28 watts so I'm sorted for life! 

As Mark Todd would say "It's not shit"!


----------



## Humbolt

What a fantastic little device. Compact, full of functions, aesthetically pleasing... Just amazing. Very impressive @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's bloody awesome! Small and comfortable! The menu is confusing as hell but I managed to set it to 28 watts so I'm sorted for life!
> 
> As Mark Todd would say "It's not shit"!



Rob is this a single 18650?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Humbolt said:


> What a fantastic little device. Compact, full of functions, aesthetically pleasing... Just amazing. Very impressive @Rob Fisher



It most certainly is @Humbolt! It's smaller than I expected and the build is outbloodystanding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob is this a single 18650?



Yebo Hi Ho @Silver! It's very small!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Man it looks magic with the blue and the blue driptip!
Dvarw looks like it was made for it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

11v from a single 18650 too. High end was always something I've just looked at from a distance, but this is something I really want. It's not flashy, very unassuming, and seems as if it functions perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

DIBSSSSS, that is a fantastic looking piece of engineering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - how do you take the battery out and put a fresh one in?
Is it a schlepp with screw plates and things?
Or is it quite easy?


----------



## Daniel

Nee man oom Rob why you got to bring the FOMO out...I'll sommer dislike it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Nee man oom Rob why you got to bring the FOMO out...I'll sommer dislike it



A Dani for @Daniel !!
hehe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - how do you take the battery out and put a fresh one in?
> Is it a schlepp with screw plates and things?
> Or is it quite easy?



Like most high-end devices it has the bottom screw cap... but it's really smooth... everything about it is quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Like most high-end devices it has the bottom screw cap... but it's really smooth... everything about it is quality.
> View attachment 148264



Not the fingernail variety - that looks good Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> Will give some feedback on it once I have had time to play! But I have to say the engineering and build is nothing short of perfect! German engineering at it very best!
> View attachment 148248
> View attachment 148249
> View attachment 148250
> View attachment 148251
> View attachment 148252


Been on my radar for a while. Love the look!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> Like most high-end devices it has the bottom screw cap... but it's really smooth... everything about it is quality.
> View attachment 148264



Now you only need to get the desk charger, and you should never need to open that screw again!!!

Seriously Oom @Rob Fisher, the dani and the Dicodes board..... soooooo much respect for that setup!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> Now you only need to get the desk charger, and you should never need to open that screw again!!!
> 
> Seriously Oom @Rob Fisher, the dani and the Dicodes board..... soooooo much respect for that setup!



Yip @HPBotha I am loving these setups way more than I expected to... the quality is off the charts! And yes I do need the desk charger as well... I will grab one the next time I ship from them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @HPBotha I am loving these setups way more than I expected to... the quality is off the charts! And yes I do need the desk charger as well... I will grab one the next time I ship from them!



.....so what you getting at, is that, you are getting more goodies from the fine folks???

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Uncle @Rob Fisher which site
U got the Dani from... I want the tube style mod


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher which site
> U got the Dani from... I want the tube style mod



@incredible_hullk from Crem de Vape in the UK.

https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...s/yxve46fvrnud/Categories/Brand/Brand_Dicodes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Very very nice.

Germans making mods. Now that's encouraging! They''re never short on build quality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> Very very nice.
> 
> Germans making mods. Now that's encouraging! They''re never short on build quality.


Germans aren't short.
Average Chinese male height: 164.8 cm 
Average German male height: *178.1 cm *

*
*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

2 year warranty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a little while to play with the Dani Box Mini and I have to say it's the perfect mod for an OCD Type Person because it's so perfectly engineered there is nothing that can drive you crazy... everything lines up perfectly and there is not a bump or a blip anywhere on the mod. They rave about how good the chip is especially for TC but I don't use TC... how does it compare to mt DNA75C's? For me the same... both excellent!

The menu system on the dicodes mods takes some real getting used to and you have to read the manual or watch a YouTube video to work things out but it's certainly doable just like some of the confusing Chinese chipsets... at the end of the day (for me anyway) I set it to 28 watts and never fiddle again. 

It is very comfortable in the hand and being someone that holds my vape every waking hour of the day that's very important to me... the buttons are easily accessible and are nice and clicky! The finishing off of the mod is simply perfect! The mod is nice and small but handles the Dvarw DL like it was MADE for it!

Yes, it's expensive but worth the price as far as I'm concerned! I think this will stand up really well to heavy usage and handle sweat from the hands with no issues.

I have wanted one of these since seeing them at the Stuttgart show last year and am really glad I finally pulled the trigger and I think this will be a very well used mod and a keeper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the update and the feedback @Rob Fisher 

It looks amazing and the Dvarw matches it perfectly

Winner winner chicken dinner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tool

I sold my Mini 'cause it doesn't fit my hands, but nevertheless it's a brilliant device. I'm sold to the Dicodes Dani Tube Mods, the chip is the best TC chip ever made, in my eyes. Once you set it up it's fire and forget, DNA chips regulate the same way, but setting them up is a pain in the ass... I dont't like the need of a computer connection to set up my mods. The Dicodes menu is sophisticated at first sight, but once you dive in, the settings are clear and structured, you can do all the settings on the Mod. For me: Flash e Vapor and Dicodes is all I'ever need. German engeneering at it's best (Audi, Mercedes and VW did the opposite with cheating software on their engines, so we have to be the best at building vapegear to get back reputation... )

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


>



Oh look, a cock in his natural habitat

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marek_710

For the Pico lovers out there, this looks like a high-end option to what they already love


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

My buddy has had one of these for around a year but has never used it. He's looking to sell it, any idea what its worth?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ace_d_house_cat said:


> My buddy has had one of these for around a year but has never used it. He's looking to sell it, any idea what its worth?



RRP is £200. What colour does he have?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Rob Fisher said:


> RRP is £200. What colour does he have?



Thanks Rob, he has an orange one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The more I use the Dicodes mods (Dani Mini and Taifun Box mod) the more I like them... of all my high-end mods these two are the most resilient to being used all day. They both still look as good as they did when I opened the boxes on day 1. My Stab wood mods require love and affection and coconut oil and waxing... and even the juma mods do get duller over time and require maintenance. The Taifun Box mod is a little heavy for my liking because it's built like a Sherman Tank... but the Dani Mini is very comfortable and small while handling a Dvarw DL perfectly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And just a heads up for those interested... there is a Dani 21700 version being released real soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

